# RMFC 2017 canceled



## brian577 (Apr 11, 2017)

Things kind of blew up over the past 24 hours culminating in the con shutting down.  
Rocky Mountain Fur Con canceled following neo-Nazi associations, tax irregularities | flayrah
Rocky Mountain Fur Con


----------



## Eltup (Apr 11, 2017)

That wasn't something I was expecting to read today :S it's sad to hear that they shut down, but reasons will be reasons I guess.


----------



## lupi900 (Apr 11, 2017)

Sorry if this is harsh but how socially stunted or stupid does that FR group have to be. To not get there whole set up look like Nazi gear?.


----------



## nerdbat (Apr 11, 2017)

On somewhat related note, "Furry Raiders" sounds like a Z-grade gang from "The Warriors". I mean, do they really expect to be taken seriously with such name?


----------



## msgrandpabacon (Apr 11, 2017)

Does anyone know of any other cons around the Colorado area?
I was kinda hoping to go to this one buuuuuuut...


----------



## brian577 (Apr 11, 2017)

msgrandpabacon said:


> Does anyone know of any other cons around the Colorado area?
> I was kinda hoping to go to this one buuuuuuut...



None.  Some furs are trying to found a new one called Mile High Fur Con though.


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 11, 2017)

Neo Nazi furries. Lol


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Apr 12, 2017)

I don't believe that these Furry community "leaders" could have done more to bring shame to Colorado, Colorado furs, and the wider Anthropomorphic Fandom had they specifically set out with that goal:

Con chair and CEO with "Criminal Sexual Conduct with Minor" conviction and "Sovereign Citizen" kook? Check.
Neo-Nazi/Alt-Right/Alt-Furry hate group? Check.
Federal tax status misrepresentation and fraud? Check.

For great shame.

Here's the local news coverage: www.thedenverchannel.com: Amid allegations of unpaid taxes, neo-Nazism, and sex offender, Denver furry convention canceled

Colorado furry pride? People are going to be hiding their tails, now, in Colorado, and fighting off the Fear, Uncertainty, and Doubt of the community that trusted them for a very long time to come. Outsiders around Denver and the nation (e.g.: the world) will associate all of this with the furry fandom.


----------



## lajm (Apr 12, 2017)

alt-right furries haha epic. What a nice joke


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Apr 12, 2017)

Just gonna drop this article here from a lawyer breaking down the batshit crazy C&D letter that was involved (and it's a really amusing read at that): lawyersandliquor.com: Free Furry of The Land: When SovCits and Furries Collide


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 12, 2017)

Not filing taxes. What a classic.


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Apr 12, 2017)

When did dressing up as animals and having harmless fun become so complicated?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Apr 12, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> On somewhat related note, "Furry Raiders" sounds like a Z-grade gang from "The Warriors". I mean, do they really expect to be taken seriously with such name?


They weren't going to be taken seriously no matter what they called themselves.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 12, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> They weren't going to be taken seriously no matter what they called themselves.


Would've been fun if they named themselves "Fascist Furries Against Fascism".


----------



## brian577 (Apr 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Would've been fun if they named themselves "Fascist Furries Against Fascism".


"
*Yakamaru No "Awooo'ing" allowed*
"

Who's the real fascist here?


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 12, 2017)

TheRealKingKoopa said:


> Just gonna drop this article here from a lawyer breaking down the batshit crazy C&D letter that was involved (and it's a really amusing read at that): lawyersandliquor.com: Free Furry of The Land: When SovCits and Furries Collide


My beau shared this elsewhere earlier today. Whooooo boooyyyy.

Sovcits have been on my radar for a while and seeing that weird-ass capitalisation set off more alarm bells in my head than a firehouse in flames.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 12, 2017)

brian577 said:


> "
> *Yakamaru No "Awooo'ing" allowed*
> "
> 
> Who's the real fascist here?









Not sure if I should actually take this reply of yours seriously or not. I'm going with not taking it seriously. :3

A like and 10 points for trying. 

But:
-100 points for not knowing what a fascist actually is.
-100 points for not being able to recognize a joke.
-10 points for ????

Bless your heart regardless, bruh. <3


----------



## brian577 (Apr 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Not sure if I should actually take this reply of yours seriously or not. I'm going with not taking it seriously. :3
> 
> A like and 10 points for trying.
> 
> ...


It was a joke


----------



## Royn (Apr 12, 2017)

This cons the one closest to me.  Like twenty minutes close.  Poop.  Why do people continue to be stupid primates?


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 12, 2017)

lajm said:


> alt-right furries haha epic. What a nice joke



lol nice meme


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 13, 2017)

brian577 said:


> It was a joke


Obviously. 

'tis all jokes and good fun.


----------



## lajm (Apr 13, 2017)

sbm1990 said:


> lol nice meme


epic meme indeed


----------



## nerdbat (Apr 13, 2017)

brian577 said:


> It was a joke


I think you've just missed the metajoke about you missing a joke.


----------



## Royn (Apr 13, 2017)

Oooo stuff with Meta in it is COOL!


----------



## Perri_Rhoades (Apr 15, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> On somewhat related note, "Furry Raiders" sounds like a Z-grade gang from "The Warriors". I mean, do they really expect to be taken seriously with such name?



The name is Fallout inspired.



Yakamaru said:


> Would've been fun if they named themselves "Fascist Furries Against Fascism".



That name better befits the Antifa Furs who are the actual destroyers of the convention.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 15, 2017)

Perri_Rhoades said:


> That name better befits the Antifa Furs who are the actual destroyers of the convention.


ANTIFA? No shit. 

They call themselves "anti-fascists", but are clearly fascists in their words, and their actions. More walking ironic contradictions is hard to find. BLM and SJW's are hard competition, though.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Apr 17, 2017)

Perri_Rhoades said:


> Antifa Furs who are the actual destroyers of the convention.


Shouldn't we say it rather _actually_ had something a great deal more to do with the con chair's prior child-sex convictions (you know, parents took their children to this convention), Sovereign Citizen kookiness and Federal tax fraud, general paucity of convention committee wisdom and judgement, and, oh yeah, a posse of _utterly tone deaf people_ who think it's cool to fetishize Hitler and/or the German National Socialists of yore?

Really, this convention died because of a _profound _lack of common sense, character, taste, and integrity in its leadership. But I've seen you write phone books of defense for this elsewhere online while stating "TL;DR" at others' explanations as to just why this situation was so screwed up in the first place, and so I suppose trying to put a finer point on things with you would be misspent time. You're just _not interested_ in what the reasonable people have to say about it, and you seem _completely transparent_ to me.


----------



## Rainbo (Apr 18, 2017)

I mean hey, at least furries are featured in Rolling Stone now? Yay? :\
Also I admit I LOL'd at this part:

_Miller [...] reached out to actual actual neo-Nazis via online forums. "I told them I was a furry and they said, 'What the fuck is this shit?'" says Miller. "They found out 60 percent of furries are gay males and told me, 'Get the fuck out of here.'"_

Wish I could say the concept of "furry Nazis" surprises me in the least, but literally nothing does anymore. Damn Nazis be everywhere these days.


----------



## Nao (Apr 19, 2017)

ANTIFA furries are ruining the fandom


----------



## brian577 (Apr 19, 2017)

Nao said:


> ANTIFA furries are ruining the fandom


Yep the people against Nazis and bigotry are the ones ruining the fandom /s


----------



## MrPhox (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm not really a fan of furry con, but its sad that these jerk force the con to be cancel due to security


----------



## Julen (Apr 20, 2017)

*notices talk about fascism*






*furiously reaches out for Thompson*


----------



## Dedskunk (Apr 24, 2017)

A little something about this Deo character. She clams to be the victim about receiving a threat from the con owner after she was doxxed. In reality, she received a DMCA letter that detailed here violations (threatening to punch people) after she willingly filled out the information to sign up at the convention earlier (which she wasn't going to attend anyway this was found out after the threat on twitter). Speaking of threats, remember the guy who said he'd bring a gun to the convention? Turns out he wasn't a furry or a furry raider to begin with. The fact that Deo lied and got triggered over someone who had no connections to fandom is laughable.

Now about the furry raiders. From what I heard they sound like edgycunts and not whatever commie furs paint them as. I personally don't care what political movement you choose to LARP as, but this whole "PunchaNazi" meme has to end. regardless of what you think about "edgelords" or le ebul rightwingers, your an idiot if you think its justified to shut down a con all because you were prohibited from punching people. Its getting to the point to when we might see people being attacked at cons for having different opinions/ideals.


----------



## brian577 (Apr 25, 2017)

Dedskunk said:


> A little something about this Deo character. She clams to be the victim about receiving a threat from the con owner after she was doxxed. In reality, she received a DMCA letter that detailed here violations (threatening to punch people) after she willingly filled out the information to sign up at the convention earlier (which she wasn't going to attend anyway this was found out after the threat on twitter). Speaking of threats, remember the guy who said he'd bring a gun to the convention? Turns out he wasn't a furry or a furry raider to begin with. The fact that Deo lied and got triggered over someone who had no connections to fandom is laughable.
> 
> Now about the furry raiders. From what I heard they sound like edgycunts and not whatever commie furs paint them as. I personally don't care what political movement you choose to LARP as, but this whole "PunchaNazi" meme has to end. regardless of what you think about "edgelords" or le ebul rightwingers, your an idiot if you think its justified to shut down a con all because you were prohibited from punching people. Its getting to the point to when we might see people being attacked at cons for having different opinions/ideals.



If you really think shutting down the con was just about the Raiders or the threats, you need to do more research.


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 25, 2017)

The con got shut down because they let a convicted sex offender with sovereign citizen affiliations sit on their board and draft bizarre cease-and-desist letters for them while they dodged federal taxes. They dug their own grave through incompetence. The fact that the "Richard Spencer getting decked" meme and block reservations by a tone-deaf edgelord clique were involved just makes the whole situation even more surreal and lurid.

...I feel like I said all this already. Does having a cold give you déjà-vu?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2017)

Nao said:


> ANTIFA furries are ruining the fandom


ANTIFA's getting their asses handed to them. Go check out the shit that went down in UC Berkeley.

Was fun watching them inciting to violence, and when it first starts, get their asses handed to them. Fun shit!


----------



## lupi900 (Apr 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ANTIFA's getting their asses handed to them. Go check out the shit that went down in UC Berkeley.
> 
> Was fun watching them inciting to violence, and when it first starts, get their asses handed to them. Fun shit!



Can you into detail?, that sound's very funny.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ANTIFA's getting their asses handed to them. Go check out the shit that went down in UC Berkeley.
> 
> Was fun watching them inciting to violence, and when it first starts, get their asses handed to them. Fun shit!


Anti-fascists are actually pretty cool when it doesn't come to extremes. I would say it's like feminism - a generally benevolent and forward-thinking movement that gets a bad rep due to vocal minority of unpleasant people within it .з.

(those people you've probably meant by that are not very cool, though, so, yeah, it's not cool, don't want to  be like those uncool people .u. )


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> Can you into detail?, that sound's very funny.


Long story short:

People held a free speech event/rally held by I think was Lauren Southern and someone else at UC Berkeley, ANTIFA shows up, starts a fight, throing M80's into groups of people, throw bottles and other crap, and get their asses handed to them, despite being the aggressors. Once the people attending the event/rally decided to defend themselves, ANTIFA got beaten up hard.

Anti-fascist. More like ANTI-First Amendment.



Pipistrele said:


> Anti-fascists are actually pretty cool when it doesn't come to extremes. I would say it's like feminism - a generally benevolent and forward-thinking movement that gets a bad rep due to vocal minority of unpleasant people within it .з.
> 
> (those people you've probably meant by that are not very cool, though, so, yeah, it's not cool, don't want to  be like those uncool people .u. )


Their ideals, words and actions don't match up. At all.

So far, their actions, shown on hundreds of videos all over, are that of violent Left-wing fascists. This isn't some fringe group inside ANTIFA. This IS ANTIFA.

Part of being a fascist is suppressing anything and anyone you don't agree with, through terror if necessary. The ends justify the means.
www.wordnik.com: fascism - definition and meaning

And so far, the only ones who want to suppress their opposition, through terror and/or violence if necessary, is ANTIFA. BLM and SJW's in the same boat, with feminists only being verbally abusive, alongside attempting to literally get people fired, simply for disagreeing with these lunatics. Go check out Gregory Allan Elliot and thunderfoot if you don't believe me.

"The fascists of the future will be anti-fascists". Some people say Winston Churchill said this, but I doubt it.






Welcome to UC Berkeley. I've got a plethora of other videos as well, from both Left-wing and Right-wing independent journalists.

ANTIFA's a joke. Whatever credibility they may have had some time ago before they started being violent thugs is long gone, due to their actions. Setting people on fire, looting and pillaging stores, setting cars on fire, attacking police with everything from stones to molotov cocktails, you name it.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Long story short:
> Their ideals, words and actions don't match up. At all.
> 
> So far, their actions, shown on hundreds of videos all over, are that of violent Left-wing fascists. This isn't some fringe group inside ANTIFA. This IS ANTIFA.
> ...


I think you're oversimplifying the movement quite a bit. The thing is, there are many different groups, passive or extreme, pacifistic or violent, etc - in fact, quite a few anti-fascist groups were formed as a result of violence and extremism, a reaction to it. What you see on the news or trending YouTube vids are extreme, overblown examples of anti-fascism, mainly because peaceful meetings and acts of decency don't make for very interesting stories - you don't hear much about groups like NAAR initiating awareness-raising campaigns, or German groups successfully (and non-violently) blocking out Neo-Nazi marches for example. ANTIFA by itself stands as a shortened variation on the word "anti-fascist" - nothing more, nothing less, and you don't even need to be in a particular group to be an outspoken anti-fascist, really. In that context, what you're trying to say is "Everybody who stands up against fascism sucks eternally, no questions".
Claiming that the vid you posted above is one and only truthful representation of the movement is like saying that Tyra Banks episode is a truthful representation of furry community - it's understandable to think like that, but only if you're not interested in the topic enough to do proper research outside of a bunch of pre-filtered media coverage (which is a kind of behavior you usually advocate against)


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> I think you're oversimplifying the movement quite a bit. The thing is, there are many different groups, passive or extreme, pacifistic or violent, etc - in fact, quite a few anti-fascist groups were formed as a result of violence and extremism, a reaction to it. What you see on the news or trending YouTube vids are extreme, overblown examples of anti-fascism, mainly because peaceful meetings and acts of decency don't make for very interesting stories - you don't hear much about groups like NAAR initiating awareness-raising campaigns, or German groups successfully (and non-violently) blocking out Neo-Nazi marches for example. ANTIFA by itself stands as a shortened variation on the word "anti-fascist" - nothing more, nothing less, and you don't even need to be in a particular group to be an outspoken anti-fascist, really. In that context, what you're trying to say is "Everybody who stands up against fascism sucks eternally, no questions".
> Claiming that the vid you posted above is one and only truthful representation of the movement is like saying that Tyra Banks episode is a truthful representation of furry community - it's understandable to think like that, but only if you're not interested in the topic enough to do proper research outside of a bunch of pre-filtered media coverage (which is a kind of behavior you usually advocate against)





> Their ideals, words and actions don't match up. At all.
> 
> So far, their actions, shown on hundreds of videos all over, are that of violent Left-wing fascists. This isn't some fringe group inside ANTIFA. This IS ANTIFA.







^ I do not watch the news, nor do I watch the trending tab. I have plenty of videos and other sources I can link, as I have have stated. The livestream(on the site) video I linked in my previous post have an M80 thrown by ANTIFA into a Pro-Trump group at Berkeley, at around the 25 minute mark. You haven't seen the livestream, I would guess. Nor any of the videos showing ANTIFA for what they truly are: Thugs.

Tim Pool doesn't sit on his ass someplace safe. He jumps into the middle of it, and as his trip to Sweden has shown, could have had dire consequences if he'd stayed there longer.

I am against fascism too, however, I do not go and fuck up someone elses free speech event, throwing M80's, beating up people until they bleed and/or are unconscious, nor do I go to rallies whose people I personally disagree with, with hidden weapons with the intention of "collecting some Nazi scalps".

And you believe blocking people's right to speak their mind is ok? Neo-Nazi or not, they are free to speak their mind.

I know ANTIFA stands for "anti-fascist". However, all I am seeing, across the entire board from journalists and videos, is them acting like fascists, what they claim to oppose.

* fasc•ism (făshˈĭzˌəm)*
*►*


n.
A system of government marked by centralization of authority under a dictator, stringent socioeconomic controls, *suppression of the opposition through terror and censorship*, and typically a policy of belligerent nationalism and racism.
n.
A political philosophy or movement based on or advocating such a system of government.
n.
Oppressive, dictatorial control.
^ The dictionary definition of fascism, which I follow.

If ANTIFA, BLM, etc, keeps this shit up, National Socialism is becoming more and more alluring as the days go by.

Also. Allow me to introduce you to yet another lunatic group: BAMN, By Any Means Necessary.





Again. This isn't some small group inside ANTIFA. This IS ANTIFA. Until I see ANTIFA members condemning the violent actions of other ANTIFA members, I will look upon ANTIFA, as a whole group, as violent fascist thugs.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I do not watch the news, nor do I watch the trending tab. I have plenty of videos and other sources I can link, as I have have stated. The livestream(on the site) video I linked in my previous post have an M80 thrown by ANTIFA into a Pro-Trump group at Berkeley, at around the 25 minute mark. You haven't seen the livestream, I would guess. Nor any of the videos showing ANTIFA for what they truly are: Thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welp, I already made my claims about your arguments of "every antifa group/member being a shithead", which I totally disagree (and explained in reasonable lengths why), so I'll just ask you to rewatch (and maybe demonstrate) some of that footage - most likely all of aforementioned "actions" will be about same 3 or 4 groups like BAMN or Antifasistisk Aktion. Just for sake of good discussion, do more research about organizations like NAAR (folks who mainly do promotional campaigns against racism and fascism) or Brighton Antifascists (rather aggressive and direct, but still with strong "no violence" code) - I mean, you can throw at me all the dictionary definitions you want, but as of now, information you provide to me looks a bit one-sided to give your statement a solid ground.



> And you believe blocking people's right to speak their mind is ok? Neo-Nazi or not, they are free to speak their mind.


I mean, it's not like they "just want to chill out and spread intelligent, thought-out messages about advantages of nationalism" on those parades - they're usually walking around with anti-semitic banners and making praises for Hitler, who was pretty much one huge mass murderer. To a degree, I can agree that everybody has to be free to speak their mind, but you should also be responsible for what you're saying or showing off, especially in the country that was damaged by WWII the most in the long run (not in casualties, but in ongoing reputation of being "that nation that screwed everybody over"). My idea of "speaking the mind" is to try and make a reasonable, understandable statement - if you're waving around insulting banners and mindlessly screaming accolades for a guy who's responsible for millions of horrible deaths, without even trying to make a reason of all this spectacle, you're kind of asking for a fight by default.



> Again. This isn't some small group inside ANTIFA. This IS ANTIFA. Until I see ANTIFA members condemning the violent actions of other ANTIFA members, I will look upon ANTIFA, as a whole group, as violent fascist thugs.


I'll repeat that "ANTIFA" is an umbrella term for anti-fascists in general (and anti-fascist groups in particuler). Why one members should condemn other members if they're not that connected in the first place? After all, if one antifa members have to speak up for other antifa members, doesn't that connect them even more into that "huge circle of thuggery"? If they follow your advice, in a way it'll only give you more reasons to hate the movement 

(also, using /pol/ meme vids to prove your point isn't a very good idea. A bit no good idea. Not gud. Nop)


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Welp, I already made my claims about your arguments of "every antifa group/member being a shithead", which I totally disagree (and explained in reasonable lengths why), so I'll just ask you to rewatch (and maybe demonstrate) some of that footage - most likely all of aforementioned "actions" will be about same 3 or 4 groups like BAMN or Antifasistisk Aktion. Just for sake of good discussion, do more research about organizations like NAAR (folks who mainly do promotional campaigns against racism and fascism) or Brighton Antifascists (rather aggressive and direct, but still with strong "no violence" code) - I mean, you can throw at me all the dictionary definitions you want, but as of now, information you provide to me looks a bit one-sided to give your statement a solid ground.


Tim Pool's livestream video is de facto how it went down in Berkeley. Go watch it. Go watch Naked Ape's video on ANTIFA. Go watch Sargon of Akkad's video on ANTIFA. Go watch Kraut and Tea's video on ANTIFA.

Brighton Antifascists:
https://brightonantifascists.com/

Quote: "*Welcome to Brighton Antifascists.* We are an independent group, based in Brighton, that formed as a response to an increase in nationalist and fascist activity in our community. *We are willing to confront any fascist/racist activities in our area, by encouraging mass direct action amongst other methods*. We are not aligned with any political party, nor do we co-operate with any, *we also don’t work with the police*. The state cannot be relied upon to oppose fascism, and will tolerate or encourage fascist groups when it suits its purposes."

^ What does "willing to confront any fascist/racist activities in our area, by encouraging mass direct action amongst other methods" and "we also don't work with the police" mean? Sounds a lot like taking shit into your own hands to me.

"Mass direct action". Sounds a lot like lynch mobs. And according to the LAW, it is not illegal to be a fascist nor racist.



> I mean, it's not like they "just want to chill out and spread intelligent, thought-out messages about advantages of nationalism" on those parades - they're usually walking around with anti-semitic banners and making praises for Hitler, who was pretty much one huge mass murderer. To a degree, I can agree that everybody has to be free to speak their mind, *but you should also be responsible for what you're saying or showing off*, especially in the country that was damaged by WWII the most in the long run (not in casualties, but in ongoing reputation of being "that nation that screwed everybody over"). My idea of "speaking the mind" is to try and make a reasonable, understandable statement - if you're waving around insulting banners and mindlessly screaming accolades for a guy who's responsible for millions of horrible deaths, without even trying to make a reason of all this spectacle, you're kind of asking for a fight by default.


There's being responsible for your actions, nothing more. These people are not violent, the ones protesting and attacking them are. I am not defending their beliefs, I am defending their right to say whatever the fuck they want. Free speech works in a way that everyone is allowed to hold any beliefs they want, express them however they want, and talk to anyone they want. Given that they talk to the ones who are willing to listen, and they follow the laws, which they do. You are free to protest whatever the fuck you want, however, you are not allowed to actively block, suppress, oppress or otherwise silence any individual, group or movement you don't agree with.

There are NO laws broken. There are NO laws that prevents/suppresses hateful speech. It is not illegal to be Anti-Semitic, otherwise, the Muslims going about in both France and Germany would be jailed en masse by waving ISIS flags in the streets.

However, if we're going to talk about death tolls..

Communism have killed tens of millions. The Holocaust and the 2nd World War's a fucking picnic in comparison. If anything, Communism is way worse than Nazism. I am not condoning either, however, Communism have de facto killed way more.
Death toll of communism - Conservapedia

That said: I do not care who or what your beliefs are, as long as you follow the law. Which the alleged neo-Nazis actually do: ANTIFA doesn't.

Hating something/someone is not illegal. Acting upon that hate however, is. 

Words ≠ Actions. 



> I'll repeat that "ANTIFA" is an umbrella term for anti-fascists in general (and anti-fascist groups in particuler). Why one members should condemn other member if they're not that connected in the first place? After all, if one antifa members have to speak up for other antifa members, doesn't that connect them even more into that "huge circle of thuggery"? If they follow your advice, in a way it'll only give you more reasons to hate the movement


ANTIFA is a group, a movement. Their actions speak for themselves. And as a group, they have individual responsibility to reel each other in if or when a member steps out of bounds. Or are they all free to do whatever the fuck they want?

Oh, and btw..
www.foxnews.com: UC Berkeley riots: Violence looms as mayor questioned over ties to extremist group
^ Mayor of Berkeley may have extremist ties. How odd..
FBI Allegedly Investigating Mayor of Berkeley, CA For Inciting Riot And Ordering Police to Stand Down - CNN Doing Damage Control | Zero Hedge
^ FBI aren't allowed to say if they are in fact investigating someone. No matter what they find, the results may be interesting.
pjmedia.com: UN 'Human Rights Chief: 'Legal Obligation To Stop Hate Speech'
^ Oh, and another article you might want to check out..

If you're not interested in listening and understanding why I have the views I have by watching the videos/source material I've provided(I can provide WAY more), then we are done here, as I am not interested in continuing a pointless conversation.


----------



## Dedskunk (Apr 25, 2017)

brian577 said:


> If you really think shutting down the con was just about the Raiders or the threats, you need to do more research.





Mandragoras said:


> The con got shut down because they let a convicted sex offender with sovereign citizen affiliations sit on their board


So what? He severed his time. His sex offender conviction had nothing to do with the situation. It was dug up and used as an excuse. Also this fandom is full of sex offenders so your statement is invalid.  


Mandragoras said:


> and draft bizarre cease-and-desist letters for them


>I'm going to this con to punch people I don't like
>gets cease-and-desist
>OMG their preventing me from punching people I don't like, better shut it down
Deo made the treat first and a person proposed to defend himself from that threat. After still claiming she would pursue the threat, she got banned. Do you know what happened after she got banned? She dug up dirt on the manager, wrote a hitpiece, claimed she was threatened by a fucking DMCA and spread the hitpiece to everyone in the press.  


Mandragoras said:


> while they dodged federal taxes.


c-citation please

like I said, the furry raiders were edgelords and we know what happens to edgelord groups. What about Dixiefurs? Will they be next? Will AZ furcon be shut down because everyone in Arizona is an "ebul racist"? This is the point when a "subculture" can be officially declared dead.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2017)

Dedskunk said:


> So what? He severed his time. His sex offender conviction had nothing to do with the situation. It was dug up and used as an excuse. Also this fandom is full of sex offenders so your statement is invalid.
> 
> >I'm going to this con to punch people I don't like
> >gets cease-and-desist
> ...


What's next? 

Anthrocon's getting cancelled because someone's fee-fee's got hurt due to a slight disagreement?

Furries fucking love drama. The Drama Llama's having a field day constantly in this fandom. He's like an opposite Santa Claus: Works 365 days a year, 24/7. And everywhere.


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh, and btw..
> www.foxnews.com: UC Berkeley riots: Violence looms as mayor questioned over ties to extremist group
> ^ Mayor of Berkeley may have extremist ties. How odd..


I should really just sit back and keep my yap shut but while I understand every news source is gonna be biased towards one side or another, in the states at least, Fox is considered right wing to the point where their stuff is seen more as opinion pieces rather than hard facts when they're talking about national news.



Yakamaru said:


> FBI Allegedly Investigating Mayor of Berkeley, CA For Inciting Riot And Ordering Police to Stand Down - CNN Doing Damage Control | Zero Hedge
> ^ FBI aren't allowed to say if they are in fact investigating someone. No matter what they find, the results may be interesting.


Rather conspiratorial site, no?



Yakamaru said:


> pjmedia.com: UN 'Human Rights Chief: 'Legal Obligation To Stop Hate Speech'
> ^ Oh, and another article you might want to check out..


Also kinda still more of an opinion place...

Like I get debate is kinda just opinion vs. opinion but -less- of a bias will help your case out. (I say less as I can acknowledge there's seldom a neutral.)

S'my $0.02. Political stuff ain't my strong suit tho.


----------



## Royn (Apr 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Furries fucking love drama. The Drama Llama's having a field day constantly in this fandom. He's like an opposite Santa Claus: Works 365 days a year, 24/7. And everywhere.


lol just does not even touch how much this made laugh.  Still laughing.  Fricken brilliant.  Brilliant. lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> I should really just sit back and keep my yap shut but while I understand every news source is gonna be biased towards one side or another, in the states at least, Fox is considered right wing to the point where their stuff is seen more as opinion pieces rather than hard facts when they're talking about national news.


I can cite other sources instead?



Andromedahl said:


> Rather conspiratorial site, no?


Sweden Creates 55 "No-Go Zones" As It Loses Control Of Refugee Crisis | Zero Hedge
^ Police in Sweden can confirm this.

Russia Warns Norway Over Missile Defense Plans | Zero Hedge

"In a time of universal deceit - telling the truth is a revolutionary act." - George Orwell

"Political language. . . is designed to make lies sound truthful and murder respectable, and to give an appearance of solidity to pure wind." - George Orwell

Truth may seem more fiction than actual fiction.

A decent amount Alex Jones' conspiracies are coming true, although some of the shit he does say is just.. Funny.

What was conspiracies yesterday is fact today. And you'd be amazed how many conspiracies have been proven to be true in the past decade alone, thanks to WikiLeaks, Edward Snowden and other whistleblowers. Oh, and other leak sources, too.



Royn said:


> lol just does not even touch how much this made laugh.  Still laughing.  Fricken brilliant.  Brilliant. lol


The Drama Llama's definitely doing his rounds. Especially since Trump got elected. Never seen such levels of butthurt in my entire life.


----------



## Zenoth (Apr 25, 2017)

2 had some good thoughts on RMFC I think.


----------



## Royn (Apr 25, 2017)

the butthurt is enormously exacerbated by the fact that nary a one even truly knows why they are while all the time believing fervently that they do.  Very sad that it turns out that there are at least two generations in the USA that are just.... well.... Gullibly stupid.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> 2 had some good thoughts on RMFC I think.


You have no idea how fun this video is. And that on Social Justice. Hell, his bawks/rants in general are awesome.

He fucking hits the nail on the head. Again. In a hilarious way.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> If you're not interested in listening and understanding why I have the views I have by watching the videos/source material I've provided(I can provide WAY more), then we are done here, as I am not interested in continuing a pointless conversation.


Welp, I just fail to see a meaningful argument yet, mainly because I still haven't got a good proof that all/most antifa groups are bad (something I specifically asked for - to cite more than particular 3-4 groups), and you ranted out on Brighton Antifascists without, again, properly researching their statements on use of violence (which is kind of mentioned in several of their blog submissions - "direct confrontation" isn't a funny word for "beating folks in the face" here), so, eh, I'm not convinced. Again, aforementioned sources are either mention antifa as some kind of global movement, which is kind of biased by default, or, again, talk about same exact groups doing all the crap.

As for neo-nazi parades, it's veeeeeeeery shady - such behavior basically borders on harassment, so it's not unusual for such parades to be eventually shut down by police in their mid-run. And again, are you justifying harassment of war veterans and holocaust survivors as long as it technically follows the law? Just a good moral question for ya.

Either way, I consider this topic a bit too toxic and pointless, and I didn't really want to participate in it that much in the first place, mainly because I don't see how anti-fascist movements and politic events are related to some con being cancelled .з. You should slow down a bit on using every thread to spread your political views - I mean, nothing personal against you, but people come here to discuss the topic in title, not "listening and understanding what views you have"


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Welp, I just fail to see a meaningful argument yet, mainly because I still haven't got a good proof that all/most antifa groups are bad (something I specifically asked for - to cite more than particular 3-4 groups), and you ranted out on Brighton Antifascists without, again, properly researching their statements on use of violence (which is kind of mentioned in several of their blog submissions - "direct confrontation" isn't a funny word for "beating folks in the face" here), so, eh, I'm not convinced. Again, aforementioned sources are either mention antifa as some kind of global movement, which is kind of biased by default, or, again, talk about same exact groups doing all the crap.
> 
> As for neo-nazi parades, it's veeeeeeeery shady - such behavior basically borders on harassment, so it's not unusual for such parades to be eventually shut down by police in their mid-run. And again, are you justifying harassment of war veterans and holocaust survivors as long as it technically follows the law? Just a good moral question for ya.
> 
> Either way, I consider this topic a bit too toxic and pointless, and I didn't really want to participate in it that much in the first place, mainly because I don't see how anti-fascist movements and politic events are related to some con being cancelled .з. You should slow down a bit on using every thread to spread your political views - I mean, nothing personal against you, but people come here to discuss the topic in title, not "listening and understanding what views you have"






^ ANTIFA in a nutshell. Welcome to ANTIFA.

The truth hurts.

And that will be my final post on the subject. This trash isn't worth wasting anymore time on.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ^ ANTIFA in a nutshell. Welcome to ANTIFA.
> 
> The truth hurts.
> 
> And that will be my final post on the subject. This trash isn't worth wasting anymore time on.


----------



## Royn (Apr 26, 2017)

Find it comical that the "Antifascist" Groups are.... exactly the opposite of what they proclaim to be.  That, by definition, makes them all completely stupid.


----------



## Troj (Apr 26, 2017)

Well, I've often said that extremists of any type resemble each other more than they do the moderates on their own "side."

RMFC's demise was due to a perfect storm of multiple contributing factors. The Raiders need to be held accountable for their part, the convention for theirs, and some of the anti-Raiders for theirs. Hell, even onlookers might be might share some portion of the blame for not takinga a stronger stand against certain behaviors early on. If one of these parties had actually done the right thing in their case, we _might've_ seen a different outcome.

If particular Raiders didn't think it was "cute" to "troll" people using racist and/or obnoxious rhetoric and wink-wink allusions to Neo-Nazism; if they had answered people's questions about their philosophy and agenda _honestly and clearly_; if they'd responded earnestly to people's concerns about the armbands; if they hadn't openly harassed people online and IRL; _and_ if they hadn't monopolized that room block at RMFC last year, people wouldn't be so angry with them.

If the seemingly-well-intentioned Raiders had dealt with maybe the three or so people who _always_ seem to be at the center of the drama-storm instead of sticking their heads in the sand, maybe the Raiders would've been able to salvage their reputation before it was set in stone.

If anti-Raiders had taken a deep breath, compiled a list of _specific_ grievances with _specific_ Raiders, and had come up with a plan for dealing with those specific people that didn't involve bragging about "punching Nazis" or actually trying to get physical with Raiders at gatherings, maybe things wouldn't have gone on security high alert.

If people took a more nuanced view of the Raiders and what drives them, maybe we would've been able to formulate a strategy for dealing with them that _wouldn't_ have resulted in trolls being fed, drama llamas getting to play the martyr, and the embarrassing "Nazis take over a furry convention" headline being blasted all over the global news.

If Raider sympathizers had calmed their tits instead of getting physical with anti-Raiders and/or automatically threatening to shoot, punch, or assault people, again, maybe we could've avoided a freakout over impending violence.

(Especially in this current political climate, I'd say _everybody_ needs to cool it with the threats of violence._)_

The writing on the wall emerged a long time ago, and the con just seemed really reluctant to actually confront the whole issue and draw definitive lines in the sand until it was too late--and then, one dude decided to take matters into his own hands without consulting anyone else, and the rest is history. (Then, we have the whole side story around their tax situation, which has turned into another he-said she-said debate.)

But, on a brighter note, at least this allowed the Boozy Barrister to discover the fandom, and his blog and Twitter account have been a lantern unto the darkness.


----------



## Simo (Apr 27, 2017)

I would like to spray the raiders.


----------



## Troj (Apr 28, 2017)

You want to talk about people to spray--this made my skin absolutely crawl:

dogpatch.press: The end of Rocky Mountain Fur Con didn’t cure the problem that caused it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2017)

Troj said:


> You want to talk about people to spray--this made my skin absolutely crawl:
> 
> dogpatch.press: The end of Rocky Mountain Fur Con didn’t cure the problem that caused it.


"Once again, the only reason people think the Furry Raiders are nazis is because of their choice of organization badge that they stick on black jackets. That is the entire root, that then escalated with no further evidence. No talk of antisemitism has been heard, no mention of a "master race," and no elitism has been observed outside of wanting to help their fellow fur."

I've yet to see any actual evidence that the Furry Raiders themselves have said they actually are neo-Nazis. Calling someone a Nazi doesn't make them one, no matter how many times you say it.

And even if they were neo-Nazis: Who cares? They have as much right to be and call themselves Furries the same way everyone else have.

This is basically pointless drama and attempting to call someone something that there is NO evidence of actually being fact.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 28, 2017)

Simo said:


> I would like to spray the raiders.


I think I'd rather the pepper spray than your skunk stank. Pee-ew!


Troj said:


> You want to talk about people to spray--this made my skin absolutely crawl:
> 
> dogpatch.press: The end of Rocky Mountain Fur Con didn’t cure the problem that caused it.


This "Foxler" sounds like a pussy.


----------



## Troj (Apr 28, 2017)

Oh, enough with the Raiders already--that's been done to death. For the record, I think it's unhelpful and inaccurate to just call the group "Nazis," and doubly unproductive to keep fighting over what to call them, when what _actually_ matters is how specific individuals are _behaving_, and how we should _confront_ that behavior. People have seemingly forgotten that you can call out bad attitudes or toxic behavior without calling someone a "Nazi," and that there are other types of obnoxious, toxic, or evil people in the world besides just Nazis.

So, enough of that. I'm attempting a topic switch here.

I posted that article because the information about Scorch and Kuhari _really_ rang my alarm bells.

That housemeet invite is _creepy.
_


----------



## noveltybest (May 15, 2017)

i support foxler there is no politics in the furry fandom god save the yiff .


----------

